# pink something on suction cups



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Is the suction cup just at the water line (but not fully submerged)? If so, it is likely bacteria.

_Serratia_ species will tend to look pink. You can sometimes find them growing in your toilet bowl/bath tub/sink.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Darkblade48 said:


> Is the suction cup just at the water line (but not fully submerged)? If so, it is likely bacteria.


Yes, it is right at the water line. Well, I will try to wipe it off, boil the suction cup pieces, if that doesn't rid of it, buy new ones... 



Darkblade48 said:


> _Serratia_ species will tend to look pink. You can sometimes find them growing in your toilet bowl/bath tub/sink.


Eww. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ09 said:


> Yes, it is right at the water line. Well, I will try to wipe it off, boil the suction cup pieces, if that doesn't rid of it, buy new ones...
> 
> 
> Eww. Thanks for the info.


A gentle wipe should get rid of it. If not, a bleach dip, followed by a good rinse and soak in dechlorinator will also work.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

ok, thank you. I will definitely do that this friday (the day I allow myself to put my hands in the tank, barring emergency).


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

The pink stuff did not rub off. I can't feel it on the surface- it seems to be the plastic itself is discoloring, or there is something growing inside it causing the color? I did buy some new suction cups to replace, but still curious what this is.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ09 said:


> The pink stuff did not rub off. I can't feel it on the surface- it seems to be the plastic itself is discoloring, or there is something growing inside it causing the color? I did buy some new suction cups to replace, but still curious what this is.


It's possible the bacteria are just inside the suction cup. They are somewhat porous.

You can try giving them a bleach bath.


----------

